# Tetra Water Clarifier



## 2forgetful (Feb 15, 2017)

I had 5 females bettas in a community tank. (29 gal, established for years). 2 days after a cleaning it was still a bit milky. I added water clarifier late at night. The next morning all 5 betta were dead. None of the other tetras, catfish or pleco had any problem. Does anyone know if there is something in the water clarifier that is problematic for betta? According the the MSDS it doesn't show any copper.
Thanks,
2 forgetful


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

There is no copper.
Water clarifier is a flocculant, that is, a chemically sticky substance that makes tiny particles stick together. The tiny particles cause the cloudiness and slip right past the filter, but when they clump up into bigger clumps, the filter can catch them. This makes the water clear.
I don't know why it would have killed your Bettas, but if it did, then I suspect it might have gummed up their labyrinths. They still have gills, though, so I'm not sure what to tell you.
I guess the thing to do is report it to the Tetra Company, and never again use it with Bettas or Gouramis.


----------

